# 2012 caad10 5 105



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

If I can pick this up for 12 or 1300$, should I get it? It's my size, a new 2012 holdover, and a first roadbike, well first since I decided to start riding again after a 20 yr layoff. They have it discounted to 1400$ but thought I would offer 1200 and see what happens. I have read some good reviews but thought I would ask some Cannon owners.


----------



## jimibonz (Dec 5, 2012)

The markets may be different in different regions but I got a 2012 caad10 4 rival for $1,249 two weeks ago. It won't hurt to try - the caad10 is a sweet ride. Good luck to you.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

jimibonz said:


> The markets may be different in different regions but I got a 2012 caad10 4 rival for $1,249 two weeks ago. It won't hurt to try - the caad10 is a sweet ride. Good luck to you.


Thank you.


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder what the difference is between the '12 and the '13, other than the color scheme. I got the '13 CAAD10 5 last month for $1550 out the door.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

The only difference between the 2012 and 2013 appears to be the saddle. The worst they could say is no if you lowball them. It's a great bike even for a first road bike. A year ago, I was set on buying an Allez, but after test riding back to back the CAAD10 felt better to me. Then I test rode a SuperSix to compare against the CAAD10 and really couldn't tell a huge difference like I did between the CAAD10 and Allez. I'd pick it up if you can it's definitely a great bike to have as part of your stable.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Even at $1400 for a '12 that a good price compared to anything else you can get in that range. If this shop is good to you then don't haggle to the point that you ruin your reputation. Try to bundle some extra items into that $1400 price instead of dropping price. New tires, helmet, etc.


----------



## jimibonz (Dec 5, 2012)

I may have overlooked something but I think any changes were limited to colors/graphics. All specs seem the same if I remember correctly.
I'd be surprised if you COULDN'T strike a good deal and think your numbers/budget are right there. I really like mine and comments from others are consistantly positive.


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*Do they have anymore 2012 Caad 10 Rivals - Size 56cm?*



jimibonz said:


> The markets may be different in different regions but I got a 2012 caad10 4 rival for $1,249 two weeks ago. It won't hurt to try - the caad10 is a sweet ride. Good luck to you.


Do you know if they have anymore 2012 Caad 10 Rivals - Size 56cm?


----------



## jimibonz (Dec 5, 2012)

Didn't notice. I tried to pm you with their contact # but can't since I'm new to the forum.


----------



## Duncan.E (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd jump on that if I were in your shoes, but I am less than fond of the 2013 graphics.


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

If the only difference is the saddle and color, I would jump on it as well. Around my neighborhood CAAD10s are selling like Omega watches, dealer eating the tax is as far as it goes.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

CAADs locally are hard to find. The '12 Supersix 5 sales are almost the same as a CAAD 10-5. Within $200.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Going to go ride it tomorrow or Saturday latest. For couriousity, I stopped by the Specialized dealer today and found a '12 Allez(58cm), same 105 components for the same price as the CAAD. If the 60cm Cannondale fits, that's probably what I will buy.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Well I just got home from riding the CAAD10 5. I really like it alot but also looked at the Synapse after talking a while with the shop owner. He is going to check for a 2012 Synapse 5 105 for me to compare after a coversation about the geometry of the 2 bikes. If he finds one, what can I expect? I am being influenced a bit by a friend that complains about a sore neck after riding his Trek and is considering the Trek H2 geometry feature for a more upright riding position. The Madone 2.1 I rode was a more comfortable riding position for me. If you haven't guessed, I am a real novice at this.


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

jleeasc said:


> Well I just got home from riding the CAAD10 5. I really like it alot but also looked at the Synapse after talking a while with the shop owner. He is going to check for a 2012 Synapse 5 105 for me to compare after a coversation about the geometry of the 2 bikes. If he finds one, what can I expect? I am being influenced a bit by a friend that complains about a sore neck after riding his Trek and is considering the Trek H2 geometry feature for a more upright riding position. The Madone 2.1 I rode was a more comfortable riding position for me. If you haven't guessed, I am a real novice at this.


I rode an alloy synapse 5 105 for ~200 miles before switching to CAAD10. Despite all the marketing about synapse's curved seatstay, I find the ride to be notably harsher compared to CAAD10. On the same pavement I can feel a lot more vibration on the alloy synapse.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

jleeasc said:


> Well I just got home from riding the CAAD10 5. I really like it alot but also looked at the Synapse after talking a while with the shop owner. He is going to check for a 2012 Synapse 5 105 for me to compare after a coversation about the geometry of the 2 bikes. If he finds one, what can I expect? I am being influenced a bit by a friend that complains about a sore neck after riding his Trek and is considering the Trek H2 geometry feature for a more upright riding position. The Madone 2.1 I rode was a more comfortable riding position for me. If you haven't guessed, I am a real novice at this.


Your friend must have Trek's H1 geometry on his Madone, which is probably similar to the CAAD 10. The 2.1 has the H2 fit. You can't get the H1 on an aluminum Madone.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

mpre53 said:


> Your friend must have Trek's H1 geometry on his Madone, which is probably similar to the CAAD 10. The 2.1 has the H2 fit. You can't get the H1 on an aluminum Madone.


I haven't seen his bike but it is not a Madone but a 1 series. I'm going to ride Specialized today to compare..Just to confuse myself more, I am going to try the Roubaix.


----------



## rowanox9 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Caad10 105*

I just started riding in April on an old Cannondale M400 mountain bike that I turned into a hybrid. After riding that for 2 months I moved to a FUJI Newest 2.0 that I found on Craigslist It fit me well and was a great transition into the world of road bikes, because it has a more upright rider position. After completing my first 80 mile group ride I treated myself to the Cannondale CAAD10 105. I seriously could not be any happier with this bike. I have been riding it bone stock. I hooked up my LBS with a new water heater and in turn they gave me the CAAD10 105, a couple water bottles & cages for $1300 back in October. They were trying to give me a leftover carbon Scott with Tiagra components for the same price. The CAAD10 felt lighter to me then the Scott anyway. Since I dont plan on doing any racing and really dont want to crash and have to replace my bike, I went with the CAAD10 105. The 105 compenents are a noticable improvement over my Fuji's Taigra/Sora combination. The handling on the CAAD10 is amazing. The shifting & breaking are at a whole new level for me. Everyone is scared of aluminum because of the harsh ride, but after riding the all carbon Scott and Cannondale back-to-back, I was not deterred from buying aluminum. I LOVE MY MACHINE. :thumbsup:

-Mike


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

jleeasc said:


> I haven't seen his bike but it is not a Madone but a 1 series. I'm going to ride Specialized today to compare..Just to confuse myself more, I am going to try the Roubaix.


Try the Allez or Tarmac, too. Locally, on my group rides, and in the organized rides, the single most common bike that I see, even on the longest rides, is an Allez. It might be because of the plethora of Spesh dealers around here, though.

The Roubaix is a very versatile ride, too. I have an old high school friend in Denver who races on one.


----------



## jimibonz (Dec 5, 2012)

As a new rider in my 60's I don't find the caad10's ride harsh at all but I can only compare to steel frame bike of 10-12 years ago.


----------



## davist (Oct 25, 2012)

I just picked up a leftover '12 CAAD10 5 105 for $1350 and couldn't be happier. Riding the bike bone stock (except my seat and 25mm tires which dealer changed for me) and find the ride great. Went in looking for a synapse but like the fit of the CAAD much better. VERY responsive ride, I don't find it harsh at all. Would recommend to anyone for price / value.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

if its still around, definitely.that is a really nice bike, especially the frame, light and appears to be fast as f***,

i dont think there are any differences between the 012 and 013. which means, if you buy now for 12 or 1300 you save the difference between the 012 and 013 price right away. and that's in addition to the ten percent discount you already get on the 012 price. not steal pricing but getting close....1200 for that bike is cheap. very very good deal...

i saw it in black in my local lbs for a lot more than 12, 1300 and i thought kinda hard about pulling the trigger. thumbs up at that price dont hesitate it wont last might be gone already...


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

easyridernyc said:


> if its still around, definitely.that is a really nice bike, especially the frame, light and appears to be fast as f***,
> 
> i dont think there are any differences between the 012 and 013. which means, if you buy now for 12 or 1300 you save the difference between the 012 and 013 price right away. and that's in addition to the ten percent discount you already get on the 012 price. not steal pricing but getting close....1200 for that bike is cheap. very very good deal...
> 
> i saw it in black in my local lbs for a lot more than 12, 1300 and i thought kinda hard about pulling the trigger. thumbs up at that price dont hesitate it wont last might be gone already...


The only difference between 2012 and 2013 is that you can now spend $4100 on a CAAD 10 with Di2.


----------

